# 2010 Dead Center Archery Contingency Program



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

This is some info. on our staff shooter program we are offering for 2010, if you would like to receive more info. on the program please send an email to [email protected] and we will forward you an application from there, thanks for your time and look forward to working with everyone .


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

I would like to renew my staff position. 

Thanks Jim


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> I would like to renew my staff position.
> 
> Thanks Jim



Glad to have you back in 2010 and thanks for all of your help


----------



## MBH300 (Oct 11, 2006)

*2010 staff*

My wife & I would also like to renew for this year!!!


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS (Jul 14, 2008)

nothing for semi or pro???


----------



## bluedog73 (Jan 18, 2009)

*2010 staff*

I would also like to renew for this year thanks for a great product


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

all pms are answered and thaks for all of your interest in helping to promote our products


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*Staff shooter*

Hi todd
email sent thanks


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

all pms answered and yes we are still taking applications, thanks for the great response.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

PM sent...thank You!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

hitman846 said:


> PM sent...thank You!


got it and thanks again.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I would like to renew my staff position as well. Great products!

Thanks Bud!


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

You should have mine and my boy's app. already. We love your stabilizers. My son wants another when we get his new bow set up. You make nice stuff.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for everything everyone, very excited about 2010 to work with all of you, all pms are answered .


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

please remember we have plenty of openings for 2010, all pms are answered.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

cncmachiningman said:


> please remember we have plenty of openings for 2010, all pms are answered.


Even if you only use the Riser Mounts? :wink: Which - by the way aree THE baddest mamma jammas in the biz!:thumbs_up


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

NY911 said:


> Even if you only use the Riser Mounts? :wink: Which - by the way aree THE baddest mamma jammas in the biz!:thumbs_up


you your little picture, you guys are nuts.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Pro Balancer*

Instructional video is complete and on the website to watch.


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

I emailed you instead of pm'ing you. It would be appreciated if you took a look.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

chevy88 said:


> I emailed you instead of pm'ing you. It would be appreciated if you took a look.



thanks for your interest, sent you an email back.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Renewal*

Hey Todd, I also would like to renew for 2010! The products have been wonderful as well as the help with which products would serve me best!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

ross_shooter said:


> Hey Todd, I also would like to renew for 2010! The products have been wonderful as well as the help with which products would serve me best!


sounds great , thanks for everything in 09, send me an email to [email protected] and i will forward the info. from there.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks for everyones interest and yes there is spots open.


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*Thanks Todd!*

I look forward to another great season! I will send you my pictures as they fall of my quest for the North American Slam!

Thank You,

Clay:darkbeer:


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

all pms answered and thanks for all of your interest.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

all emails have been answered and if i missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

I just sent my renewal, Thanks Todd!


----------



## CycloneBlkhawk (Apr 10, 2009)

*Hey Todd*

i am looking forward to helping you sell great products, we love them in my house hold. woudl also like to get wife on your staff.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

all pms are answered and thanks for everyones interest.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

all pms are answered and thanks for everyones interest. Going to camp today so will check back in the evenings.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

All pms answered and thanks for all the interest in the staff program, there is still positions avalible, I will be updating the website in the next few weeks.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders and all the staff members, looking forward to 2010.


----------



## Edavies30 (Feb 9, 2008)

Todd, it was great meeting you last night and I am glad to be on the Dead Center Archery staff.I am very impressed with the quality and feel of your stabilizers. Happy new year and looking for great things for Dead Center Archery in 2010!


BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF, STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF,FURY X PRO STAFF
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF,ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF
DIRECTOR YOUTH ARCHERY P.S.A/FURY X ARCHERY


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

PM sent! thanks for a quality product and your fast service.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Thanks for everything in 2009*

Thanks for everything everyone in 2009, hope you all had nice holidays, just wanted everyone to know that we added FHC to our contingency program for 2010. Also please note that we are still looking for staff shooters for 2010, please send your resume to [email protected]


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for everything everyone in 2009, hope you all had nice holidays, just wanted everyone to know that we added FHC to our contingency program for 2010. Also please note that we are still looking for staff shooters for 2010, please send your resume to [email protected]


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Todd Email Sent! 

Thanks


----------



## archer39 (Oct 22, 2007)

Any love for the regular hunter class?


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

archer39 said:


> Any love for the regular hunter class?


we will put some thought into it.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

cncmachiningman said:


> not this year, maybe next year, see how the program goes.QUOTE]


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

not this year, maybe next year, see how the program goes.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

look forward to seeing everyone in ohio at indoor worlds, and yes we are still looking for more staff.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*new shirts*

saw the new t-shirts and staff shooter shirts yesterday as they were being printed " sweet", picking them up tonight and will be bring them along to indoor worlds this weekend along with everything else. See you out there, i will post some pictures when I get home.
We still have alot of positions open yet.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

looking forward to seeing the new shooter shirts.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Staff Positions*

Still lots of Staff openings ,pleasesend your info to [email protected]


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

sc4x4truck said:


> looking forward to seeing the new shooter shirts.


Shooter shirts are available on the website.:thumbs_up


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Shirts look great! Any other color options available for Staff and regular shirts??


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

HunterRidge said:


> Shirts look great! Any other color options available for Staff and regular shirts??


 No, not at this time...


----------

